# Video of my pea**************** attacking a hermit



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hFZixhdTuJU

Let me know what you think!


----------



## p8ball4life (Nov 7, 2007)

denied! Nice vid.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

LoL.That pea**************** came out of nowwhere.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, yeah I didnt even notice it until a few seconds later


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

wow.it came out of nowhere.


----------

